

What happened to SlapVid, YC P2P video streaming site? - mburns
http://slapvid.com/

======
jacquesm
it looks like it is parked:

Domain servers in listed order: NS1.PARKED.COM NS2.PARKED.COM

And in a pretty tricky way too, because at first glance you can't tell.

It seems to have died somewhere in may, around the 5th, that's when the domain
registration was last updated.

The last blog entry is from 2007:

<http://slapvid.wordpress.com/>

